
Sir Ken Robinson passed away - pknerd
https://twitter.com/SirKenRobinson/status/1297227635253223424
======
zzedd
There's a short précis at his personal blog:
[http://sirkenrobinson.com](http://sirkenrobinson.com)

------
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24245930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24245930)

